# Mix the letters



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

The name Routan is derived from the name Touran which is VW's Minivan in Europe
I do not get why did not use that one in stead!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Mix the letters (nltomba)*

Just be glad they used "TOURAN" to get the letters....
I wouldn't want to be driving an TAPASS or a FLOG...


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Touran?*

Has anyone with a Routan done this? Reversed the "T" and the "R" on the back of thier Routan to read "Touran"? 
If so have any pics?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

nltomba said:


> The name Routan is derived from the name Touran which is VW's Minivan in Europe
> I do not get why did not use that one in stead!


 Because the Touran is a lot smaller and the Routan is a repackaged Dodge Caravan / Chrysler Town & Country


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Croutan?*

The European VW vans are designated by the suffix "AN". Route 66 must play well in Germany because they picked Rout-an for our vans, but it could have been worse.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm gonna rearrange mine to read "ran out" because that's what I should have done when signing the paperwork for this baby.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

nater said:


> I'm gonna rearrange mine to read "ran out" because that's what I should have done when signing the paperwork for this baby.


Perfect! Absolutely perfect. ...and I totally agree.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

nater said:


> I'm gonna rearrange mine to read "ran out" because that's what I should have done when signing the paperwork for this baby.


Yep, same here ! I do miss it a lot, but I don't miss the maintenance nightmare.


----------

